# Connect TV to additional car stereo speakers?



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Hi All,

I've a new Avtex TV/DVD which we use for the kids whilst travelling. Unfortunately, despite assurances from Avtex :evil: before purchase the kids cannot hear the TV very well in the back of a booming MH.

Is it possible if I install car stereo speakers to connect up to the Avtex's 3.5mm headphone or will I need to install and power a small amp as well? Would it simply be a case of connecting the speakers to RCA leads and from there to an RCA to mini (3.5mm) jack?

I've no idea how much juice would come out of the headphone jack so am unsure whether there would be enough power for the speakers?

I'm open to all ideas!

Thanks,

Andy


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

The 3.5mm headphone jack will not be enough to power any otherwise unpowered speakers and I'm assuming running this through your van headunit and using the van speakers defeats the object?

(Wireless) headphones for the kids is an option, since then nobody has to hear Rosy and Jim or the Clangers (or whatever it is that children watch these days!). Having said that you'll have no control over the volume and as someone who's knackered his own ears through doing this I wouldn't recommend it!

In terms of something unobtrusive, this soundbar is used with LCD monitors and requires a 12v input. I can't voucher for it's loudness but it looks as if it could lend itself to a tidy installation?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170594654259

Failing that there are a lot of 12v PC Speakers available, in MHF style lop off the transformer and wire it in!


----------



## DeeGee7 (Jun 22, 2009)

Doesn't your avtec have a built in fm transmitter? If I recall you can set the transmitter up from somewhere on the main menu list for the tv. Perhaps you could use this method?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

why not get a cheap ipod/mp3 player speaker dock. 

Most of them come with a headphone jack, just plug it in to the TV's headphone socket. 

They usually work on batteries so no faffing with wiring.


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Thanks to all. I suspected that non powered speakers wouldn't be up to the job.

Yes I can power the speakers via the FM transmitter but then we are at the mercy of Scooby Doo and the like!!

I don't want batteries but have noticed that some of the docks are rechargeable. The TV is on one side of the van and dinette on the other (3 kids) so I would have to have the speakers above the dinette, so no matter which option I went for wires / wiring is involved.

I've tried passive computer speakers already- they're quieter than the TV. The soundbar looks good. Anyone have any experience of their use / volume levels?

Edit: Reviews of that particular sound bar are not too good..


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Andysam said:


> Edit: Reviews of that particular sound bar are not too good..


In which case you'd be best looking at a couple of Car Speakers (5.5" should do it) with a small amp which has a "high level" input soldered to a 3.5mm headphone jack. This way you will be able to control the amplified volume using the TV remote.

Again very quick Google:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220728779634

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150558496931

Or if you don't fancy drilling holes something surface mount:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170599069848


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Thanks, that sounds do-able. Just a quick one though, must the connections be soldered or will an RCA to mini do the job?


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Andysam said:


> Thanks, that sounds do-able. Just a quick one though, must the connections be soldered or will an RCA to mini do the job?


Actually, you might get away with a headphone socket to RCA adapter in this case. If you find it is too loud or distorts then you would need to use the high level input which is for amplified sources.

I don't think I'm right about the "high level input" since this is only really for sources already amplified.


----------

